# 68-69 tail lights



## pmihelis (Jan 3, 2016)

are 69 lemans tempest gto tail lights interchangeable?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Different housings and lenses but the physically bolt to the car the same.


----------



## pmihelis (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks!


----------

